
EssentialYouTube.com is gone - koytch
A year or so ago I learned about essentialyoutube.com here on HN. Since then it&#x27;s been my default go-to for music in the office, period.<p>Whoever you are, dear EYT developer, please bring it back. I guess it costs you money. Maybe add a donate button? Or was it just a side project for which you no longer have time?
======
_druu
[https://github.com/boramalper/Essential-
YouTube](https://github.com/boramalper/Essential-YouTube)

maybe set up your very own instance?

~~~
koytch
Thanks a lot for the link, I didn't know it was open source.

------
Jaruzel
I don't know it. What did it do?

~~~
koytch
It was a light, cleanly designed front end to YT's content.

